# Brendale Brewing Co.



## bradsbrew (8/12/16)

Have been visiting Brendale Brewing co for a little while now. Great little venue for a couple of beers on the way home. The beers are extract but are well done, i have had many all grain beers that are not the same level of quality and most would not pick it.
If you're in the area, drop in and ask for the discount for AHB members.....there isn't one.......but the prices are great and do not come with the "craft beer" price tag. 

https://m.facebook.com/BrendaleBrewingCo


----------



## Radshoes (8/12/16)

let me interpret this for you.

Brad makes shit beers.

Brendale brewing co makes better beers than Brad

We should go drink there and tell them that brad makes shit beers.

nb I also make shit beers, but can't be arsed driving to Brendale.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (8/12/16)

:icon_offtopic: Stop changing names!!!!! It's so damn confusing.


----------



## bradsbrew (8/12/16)

Radshoes said:


> let me interpret this for you.
> 
> Brad makes shit beers.
> 
> ...


Ah, I knew as soon as I mentioned extract some knob would chime in. Wasn't wrong


----------



## Stouter (8/12/16)

Extract just seems to be the 'easier' option as long as it's fresh. I reckon in a side by side there's sure to be plenty of 'experts' that couldn't pick one from the other. Having now gone from extracts to AG I feel like I'm still not in a position to decide which tastes better as yet. I don't try any AG of other people's, and my efforts so far are a bit shit.
If I was time poor and had a business to run, I'd probably go the extract option. It served me well for a long time.


----------



## Radshoes (8/12/16)

bradsbrew said:


> Ah, I knew as soon as I mentioned extract some knob would chime in. Wasn't wrong


Didn't mention extract at all mate, just your shit beers. Do you use extract?
I often use DME and or dextrose to boost my SG.


----------



## bradsbrew (8/12/16)

Stouter said:


> Extract just seems to be the 'easier' option as long as it's fresh. I reckon in a side by side there's sure to be plenty of 'experts' that couldn't pick one from the other. Having now gone from extracts to AG I feel like I'm still not in a position to decide which tastes better as yet. I don't try any AG of other people's, and my efforts so far are a bit shit.
> If I was time poor and had a business to run, I'd probably go the extract option. It served me well for a long time.


In this case, the business was purchased as an operating "brew your own" type microbrewery. You would also have to factor in waste management etc associated with all grain brewing. The young fellow that owns it has spent a few years there and from what I can gather really knows his extract brewing, of course there may be that slight extract taste to them (if you really concentrate) but they are very well balanced. The IPA is not as resinous or hop driven as I make mine but it caters to the locals in the industrial estate, which is a very clever business decision in my opinion. They must be doing something right as it gets pretty packed .
No affiliation etc, I just put it out there to support a local (around the corner from work) that is busting a nut, working hard by now having a tap room and continuing the BBY. And has decent beers on tap to get me through when I have been to slack to throw a cube in the fermentor.

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (8/12/16)

Radshoes said:


> Didn't mention extract at all mate, just your shit beers. Do you use extract?
> I often use DME and or dextrose to boost my SG.


But you did just accept your a knob. :lol:

No I don't use extract, I like to spend 6 hours making 150L of shit beer at a time because I like to be consistent.


----------



## Radshoes (8/12/16)

Never deny your knobness - the motto I live by.


----------



## Radshoes (8/12/16)

PS LRG I don't think I can change my name - Brad does it for me.

Half expect my name to be knobshoes tomorrow.

Probably shouldn't have said that, Brad isn't smart to enough to think of something like that.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (8/12/16)

Radshoes said:


> PS LRG I don't think I can change my name - Brad does it for me.
> 
> Half expect my name to be knobshoes tomorrow.
> 
> Probably shouldn't have said that, Brad isn't smart to enough to think of something like that.



I like Radknob better.


----------



## Radshoes (8/12/16)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I like Radknob better.


No one is judging your sexual preferences here bro.


----------



## Stouter (8/12/16)

bradsbrew said:


> In this case, the business was purchased as an operating "brew your own" type microbrewery. You would also have to factor in waste management etc associated with all grain brewing. The young fellow that owns it has spent a few years there and from what I can gather really knows his extract brewing, of course there may be that slight extract taste to them (if you really concentrate) but they are very well balanced. The IPA is not as resinous or hop driven as I make mine but it caters to the locals in the industrial estate, which is a very clever business decision in my opinion. They must be doing something right as it gets pretty packed .
> No affiliation etc, I just put it out there to support a local (around the corner from work) that is busting a nut, working hard by now having a tap room and continuing the BBY. And has decent beers on tap to get me through when I have been to slack to throw a cube in the fermentor.
> 
> Cheers


Good on him for at least brewing and giving it a go as a business.
+1 for living the dream as opposed to me, dreaming the life.


----------



## Mardoo (8/12/16)

Extract micros is how brew pubs made it into pretty much every town in the US over 2000 people. It's how most Best Western inns have their own brew pub. There's actually one of those here in Melbourne. It can be great beer if, as mentioned, you use quality extract. Like a Williamswarn for example.


----------



## bradsbrew (8/12/16)

Didn't an extract beer take out 1st place at AABC last year?


----------



## Motabika (8/12/16)

Ocean view brewery also pumping out some tasty Extract brews.

I believe there is also one in North lakes?


----------



## DU99 (8/12/16)

isn't a part of cooper's to sell extract


----------



## Blind Dog (9/12/16)

bradsbrew said:


> Didn't an extract beer take out 1st place at AABC last year?


In what category? Champion brewer was Mr jeff McGrath. 3 X 1st places, all 3 all grain recipes. Bloody legend posted them all on ahb with process details. Don't recall any other recipes being posted (apologies if they were).

Not knocking extract brews. Had many a tasty extract brew and made plenty of god awful AG brews. If it's good beer, who really cares how it was made?


----------



## bradsbrew (9/12/16)

IPA, i thought. Maybe it was state. Maybe not


----------



## Bribie G (9/12/16)

A lot of styles can be knocked out ok using extracts, especially hoppy IPA and APA ales, and stouts.
Others such as UK ales don't work.
Interesting that they have a lager on tap, that would be a good test, might drop by next time I'm up in AnnaAlphabet land over the holidays.


----------



## WarmerBeer (9/12/16)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I like Radknob better.


Ladyboy Knobshoes?


----------



## bradsbrew (9/12/16)

WarmerBeer said:


> Ladyboy Knobshoes?


The temptation was real.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (9/12/16)

It's not really an abuse of power if you have a crowd cheering you on...


----------



## Liam_snorkel (9/12/16)

10/10 thread, would read again.


----------



## barls (9/12/16)

LAGERFRENZY said:


> It's not really an abuse of power if you have a crowd cheering you on...


especially if they are asking for it.


----------



## bradsbrew (30/12/16)

Motabika said:


> I believe there is also one in North lakes?


Went to Thirsty Chiefs at north lake today. Could tell from the first mouth full it was fermented warm, so that was the first question i asked. They have the ferment room set to 26 whether it's an ale or lager. So i swapped to ginger beer....artificial sweetener.
Nice people, great potential....won't be back.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (31/12/16)

I bet they do an OK California common


----------

